# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Währungsrechner für die Handtasche

## SAMI

Sehr hilfreich ist ein kleiner Spikzettel den man sich bei: 

http://www.oanda.com/lang/de/currency/t ... ange-rates

ausdrucken kann. 

Mit einem Blick sieht man wieviel Bath  das zu EUR ist, oder umgekehrt.

----------


## pit

Was mach ich denn, wenn ich im Shop stehe und kein Internet bei mir habe, um die Seite aufzurufen?

 ::

----------


## burny63

Ganz einfach: 
Zielwährung THB -  Heimatwährung EURO oder CHF
Button Tabelle erstellen anklicken
Ausdrucken!!
Schon hast du deinen Spickzettel!

----------


## SAMI

Als Richtlinie gedacht - da täglich Kursschwankungen zu vernehmen sind.

----------

